# Hi from Canada



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

I am a 25 year old girl and originally from Germany but now i live in Calgary, Canada.
I've always loved horses and when i was 13 i changed to Westernriding because i liked it more than the English style. 
Especially i like Arabs and Western horses. In my free time i draw horses and hope to get to know nice people here.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey welcome to the Horse Forum, have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay nice to meet you! Another Alberta girl! I'm live about an hour NW of Calgary!


----------



## Breeze68 (May 10, 2008)

Hello back from Canada, though I'm in BC.

Welcome!


----------

